# Deer hide next steps



## vanhoand (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying to process and tan my first deer hide (actually this is #2 but i screwed up the first one). I've got it fleshed and its currently been salted and is draining out. Its mostly done draining but is still pliable and hasn't gotten stiff yet. 

The fur is still a bit of a mess from the drainage and some dirt and stuff but I'm curious what the next step should be. 

Should I shake the salt off and dry the hide out and then wash and tan, or can I just wash it off and then immediately tan it without ever letting it fully dry and stiffen up?

Thanks


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

Depends on what tan you are using and your step by step directions. always shake the salt off before applying new salt and shake of well after your second salting. 

after you have double salted, you can rehydrate the skin to tan or allow it to dry. there is no need to "wash it off".

water=bacteria if not properly done. your hair will come clean during the other processes for the most part.

order of operation is: skin, flesh, turn, salt. let drain for 24hrs. shake of old salt and resalt 12 to 24 hrs. shake off salt and either let dry hard or start the tanning process. that would be, rehydrate, pickle, shave, pickle, neutralize, tan, oil. 

i hope that helps you some, good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

taxidermist72 said:


> Depends on what tan you are using and your step by step directions. always shake the salt off before applying new salt and shake of well after your second salting.
> 
> after you have double salted, you can rehydrate the skin to tan or allow it to dry. there is no need to "wash it off".
> 
> ...


 
What is the point of shaving?


----------



## vanhoand (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, that does help. can you explain rehydrating a little further? also, what is the best way to clean some of the gunk out of the fur from the draining process?

I'm planning on using an alum solution for the tanning. Does that change the order of operation you described?


----------



## taxidermist72 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shaving does a few things, most importantly it allows the pickle to penetrate the skin all the way to the hair follicle, thus letting the tan do the job. If it is not done properly you can get a "surface tan". Secondly, the shave breaks up the fibers in the skin allowing it to be much more pliable. The thinner, the better.


This is the main reason that most people send things to tanneries. If you are not well equipped for this project, you may continue to get similar results.


As far as the alum tan goes, check your directions or do a little research online. 

Rehydration is simply re-soaking the skin to prepare for the pickle. When you originally drain the skin, you are removing fluid from the skin, typically it will be a pinkish red color. When you rehydrate it, you use water. Most will take 5-14 hrs to fully rehydrate. Different people use different mixes. Most will use straight water with a little degreaser added. Some will put a little salt in the water and some will even add a little acid, especially on a questionable skin. 

As far as the cleaning part, during rehydration this will help.


I have given you some basic parameters for your project. Take a little time and do some research into what I wrote.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## doogman4 (Aug 23, 2006)

Always use salt in the rehydrate. Why don't you go to taxidermy.net and do some research. Basic process info that has been regurgitated many times over. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

